# EF 100 2.8L macro w 1.4 & 2x



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wondering what kind of results you guys have gotten using a 1.4 & 2x extender on the 100 2.8L macro?
Thanks!


----------



## jhpeterson (Jun 6, 2012)

Having just bought the 100 L last week, I thought I'd try this out. I have both a 1.4x II and a 2x II. Both are almost a fit, but not quite and, much as I would like this to work, it didn't seem wise to *force* the issue!


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> Having just bought the 100 L last week, I thought I'd try this out. I have both a 1.4x II and a 2x II. Both are almost a fit, but not quite and, much as I would like this to work, it didn't seem wise to *force* the issue!



Ok, I guess it's a no go then. I was kind of hoping it would work, so much for that idea, lol.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2012)

you can use canon teleconverters if you put a 12mm or 25mm extension tube in between the lens and the TC
of course you loose infinity focus but thats not an issue when shooting macro anyway otherwise kenko TC will fit straight on


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> you can use canon teleconverters if you put a 12mm or 25mm extension tube in between the lens and the TC
> of course you loose infinity focus but thats not an issue when shooting macro anyway otherwise kenko TC will fit straight on



Have you used any of the extension tubes by themselves with the 100L? What happens when you mix the tube and the TC?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Just wondering what kind of results you guys have gotten using a 1.4 & 2x extender on the 100 2.8L macro?
> Thanks!



The Canon extenders are compatible with L-series prime lenses of 135mm and longer, i.e. not compatible with the 100L Macro.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what kind of results you guys have gotten using a 1.4 & 2x extender on the 100 2.8L macro?
> ...



Cool. What about the extension tubes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> What about the extension tubes?



Compatible with any lens, rule is tube length / focal length gives the added magnification factor (i.e. extension tubes are more effective with shorter focal lengths, a 25mm tube with the 100mm lens adds 0.25x).


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the extension tubes?
> ...



Nice, maybe I'll add the 25mm tube to the 100L macro.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 7, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > you can use canon teleconverters if you put a 12mm or 25mm extension tube in between the lens and the TC
> ...



yeah they work great i use the kenko extension tubes, get full AF exif reporting and correct aperture reporting I have also stacked the full rack of tubes with the kenko 1.4TC it just increases the magnification you get and decreases the minimum focal lengthso you can pretty much put the glass up to the subject, I still have yet to try double stacking the 2x and the 1.4 with the tubes though (My 2x is the canon one)

the tubes stop infinty focus from working but decrease your minimum focal distance allowing you to get closer to the subject the tubes have no optics so have no impact on image quality too which is nice

these are the ones i use
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kenko-Teleplus-Extension-Tube-DG-Set-Canon-EF-EF-S-/110878017276?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item19d0d846fc


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 11, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Just wondering what kind of results you guys have gotten using a 1.4 & 2x extender on the 100 2.8L macro?



I've got the 100L and use if frequently with the inexpensive 1.4x Kenko tc on my 60d. The Kenkos are compatible with every ef lens (I originally got it for my 70-300L). The iq of the macro combination is excellent because the 100L is a very good tc base, I can really recommend it.

The nice thing about using a tc instead of a tube is that your lens remains uncrippled, it's new just a complete 140/4 with boosted magnification and/or working distance - there are some good comparisons of extender vs. tc on a macro if you google for it.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

From what you guys have said, the Canon extenders aren't compatible with the 100L, just the Kenko ones are. But the tubes work ok. It would be nice to get a bit more magnification.


----------

